# old hymer



## sparetyre (Jul 12, 2012)

being new to motorhomes,we bought a hymer544 1989 one never having one we decided to go of on holiday.nouthing darering, we done spain (benalmadna)gibralter,france. Enjoyed every second of it, a lot of driving ,an older van but great. Can,t wait till next holiday.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Doesnt matter how old the van is as long as your getting the use out of it and enjoying yourself....happy travels.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

many a good holiday spent in a old hymer

or

tune and fiddle


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Good aren't they?


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Ours is old too (vintage we like to say  !) we have loved every minute and I am glad that I don't have to be too precious over furnishings etc with kids in and out constantly. Old was the best decision for us. Glad you are enoying her. We are just planning our first trip abroad, last 2 years stuck to UK only.


----------



## scoobypete (Sep 5, 2012)

weve just bought a 1986 c plated hymer based on a fiat ducato,non turbo 2.5 isnt exactly going to set the world on fire but hopefully will see us through our european tour next year


----------



## mojitomax (Jun 9, 2012)

we,ve got a (vintage) 1982 hymer. Its great fun, but a bit (and by a bit, i mean a lot) SLOW.

that's the only issue i have with it. It just takes so much longer to travel.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We too had an old 544 in our case circa 93. and did many a happy mile in traveling around Europe in her. The 544 was one of the most popular Hymers made, in fact two of our friends them. It's seems strange that Hymer no longer produce the 544 under the Hymer badge however they are still available under the Eriba badge. When we down size in a couple of year time it will be on our short list.

Wobby


----------



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

*Old Hymer*

Hi Our hymer is a 1986 called Maisie we are away this weekend to Chichester. I hope you have as much fun in yours as we do ours.
All the best Donk


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Older Hymers*

Hi ours is 1993 b534, we have just returned to Portugal after two months in France it never missed a beat, what more can you say


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Betcha don,t have all the probs ive been reading on here with the new ones ,had a bedford cf 1986 ,everyone joked ,even the garage that serviced it ,saying ,they won,t make it to the ferry ,, 4,500 miles later and no probs ,,what a beauty she was ,and sold for double what we payed ,,just goes to show ,,,old is best..regards Les..Happy travels...


----------



## glastry (Nov 12, 2010)

*older hymers*

our hymer is a 1985 mercedes s550-we have spent the last two winters in france\spain\portugal,and have found the van to be very comfortable and reliable.for a three litre engine is is a tad slow-the automatic gearbox probably does not help.that said we love this old van and if there was a practical way to speed up even slightly we would love to hear about it.
thanks


----------

